

Monopoly The .com Edition - jgrahamc
http://www.jgc.org/blog/2009/10/monopoly-com-edition.html

======
tom
My in-laws gave me Monopoly: the .com Edition when I started at my first
startup. We get a game going about once a year. The best part is that the
denominations are HUGE. That's a part of the bubble they really captured well
and leads to tons of unintentional humor during each game: bloated values of
nothing companies bought with play money.

~~~
jgrahamc
Agreed. You get $200m for passing go :-)

------
rbranson
It's funny that GOOGLE isn't even part of that.

------
spectre
It's interesting to see how much the world has changed in 10 years and what's
left of the companies that were hot back then.

~~~
axod
Makes you wonder if the 'hot' companies today - facebook, twitter, myspace etc
etc will be around in 10 years time, or will have fallen.

~~~
megaduck
Given that the business models are largely the same, I doubt it.

------
javery
The only thing that didn't change? Taxes...

------
maudineormsby
I'm surprised by how many of these sites are still around.

~~~
chronomex
Geocities is, but not for long! They're scheduling it to disappear on the
26th.

